# Trouble with 4x4 06 chevy need help



## catfishinbeerdrinkin (May 3, 2011)

Ok guys I hunt and fish everday and now gettingvthis rain lately iv needed my 4x4 and it wont work no lights light up on push button selecter so I figured bad selector so I bought a new one well didn't fix it so then everyone said transfercase control module so I got one and still no lights coming on I'm at a loss and really need it please anyone with any thoughts help me out I dont know why it would at least light up in 2hi or auto 4x4 anyhelp much appreciated


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

You check your fuse? Also the actuator for the front differential.


----------



## catfishinbeerdrinkin (May 3, 2011)

Fuse were fist thing I check lol I'm cheap then regrounded my grounds on frame after that 4x4 switch then transfer case control module still nothing so I got out a 12 volt light and hooked to ground and while truck was running checked evrry way going into transfer case and none are hot so I then checked the wires on control module and two plugs on it have no power in any one wire however the plug that comes from 4x4 switch and computer does have power and when I touch certain wires in that plug the 4hi and 4low light will come on and akso the 2hi and auto 4x4 each one lights up one at a time when ivtouch certain wire I'm at a complete loss seems like module is still bad I got the new one from a wrecked truck so what's yalls thoughts ???


----------



## Supergas (Nov 30, 2004)

*Tahoe Yukon Forums*

Try this web site.. www.tahoeyukon.com

Lots of good tech info..

Or www.z71tahoe-suburban.com

Good luck,

Supergas :texasflag


----------



## catfishinbeerdrinkin (May 3, 2011)

After ohming some more wires and a jumper wire iv come tovthe conclusion that its the ecodor motor sensor...... I think lol change it this weekend


----------



## catfishinbeerdrinkin (May 3, 2011)

Encoder*


----------



## gnspeed (Jan 31, 2012)

Before you replace any parts it needs to be scanned with a gm scan tool to see what codes or if there is communication with transfer case module(atc)and go from there,if i remember there was a reprogram for loss of comunication from module causing that problem.Good luck,hope you get it going


----------



## stammster - temporary (Jul 20, 2009)

*Encoder*



catfishinbeerdrinkin said:


> Encoder*


X2


----------



## catfishinbeerdrinkin (May 3, 2011)

It was the encoder motor sensor on transfer case little late but just in case anyone else has this problem 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## Txfirenfish (Jan 8, 2005)

catfishinbeerdrinkin said:


> It was the encoder motor sensor on transfer case little late but just in case anyone else has this problem
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


I have had to replace mine twice.


----------



## catfishinbeerdrinkin (May 3, 2011)

That sucks and had to replace knock sensors thats a crappy design they have on those mine were all rusted from water sitting in ports 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Just did this on mine,

http://www.truckmodcentral.com/forums/f169/service-4wd-mil-dtc-c0327-11432/


----------

